# My attempts at Macro photography



## basquesteve (Dec 15, 2010)

My photographs are hand held in the wild

http://






http://





http://


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Dec 15, 2010)

They are pretty good shots.  I am not that fond of the first one becaue the lighting is so harsh, the second one the whole shot is a little soft/out of focus.  The third one is nearly perfect.  you nailed the focus, and it looks natural because of the green background.  were you lying in the grass for that shot?


----------



## Frequency (Dec 15, 2010)

Excellent shots; yes, the light in the first is harsh; yet the butterfly looks very attractive

Regards


----------



## Overread (Dec 15, 2010)

Hmm what was your setup for these shots? You appear to be getting a good level of magnification as shown in the last two shots; but something strange is happening with the second - almost as if its taken with different gear or through a hazy window/pane of glass.


----------



## Markw (Dec 15, 2010)

The last image's EXIF reads as follows:

*[Image]
*Image Description = OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA         
Make = OLYMPUS IMAGING CORP.
Model = SP500UZ
Orientation = 0
Software = Picasa 3.0
Date Time = 2009-06-10 16:30:30
[Camera]
Exposure Time = 1/60"
*F Number = F3.2
*Exposure Program = Creative program
ISO Speed Ratings = 99
Exif Version = Version 2.21
Date Time Original = 2009-06-10 16:30:30
Date Time Digitized = 2009-06-10 16:30:30
Exposure Bias Value = ±0EV
Max Aperture Value = F2.8
Metering Mode = Pattern
Light Source = unknown
Flash = Flash did not fire, compulsory flash mode
*Focal Length = 10.9mm*

I was wondering about that DOF.  It's quite nice.  Whatever camera you are using takes wonderful macro shots.  The third is great.

Mark


----------



## basquesteve (Dec 16, 2010)

iamsneaky13 said:


> They are pretty good shots. I am not that fond of the first one becaue the lighting is so harsh, the second one the whole shot is a little soft/out of focus. The third one is nearly perfect. you nailed the focus, and it looks natural because of the green background. were you lying in the grass for that shot?


Thanks
Yes laying on the ground:blushing: Your avatar is interesting it appears to be a Hornet Vespa crabo if so its mandibles close on the opposite side to the ones that I have seen here, some thing for me to look out for next year

Hornet Vespa crabo France
http://





Hornet Asian Vespa velutina France
http://


----------



## basquesteve (Dec 16, 2010)

Overread said:


> Hmm what was your setup for these shots? You appear to be getting a good level of magnification as shown in the last two shots; but something strange is happening with the second - almost as if its taken with different gear or through a hazy window/pane of glass.


 
You are right  Because I have no high magnification I placed a watchmakers eyepiece infront of the lens and then cropped it. Good spot

http://


----------



## basquesteve (Dec 16, 2010)

Markw said:


> The last image's EXIF reads as follows:
> 
> *[Image]*
> Image Description = OLYMPUS DIGITAL CAMERA
> ...


 
You can't cheat here with all this wonderful technology/programmes
You are right its a Olympus 500uz I cannot afford a digital SLR I have to get very close to the subject often less than two inches as the camera has only 6 mega pixels. Time is of essence hence a wide open aperture and no depth of field My first shot was part of a sequence I had 47seconds  from start to finish the Butterfly has no blue pigment its all refraction

http://


----------



## Overread (Dec 16, 2010)

Ahh an interesting approach to getting a higher magnification. Out of interest have you considered something like a Raynox close up lens/diopter - eg the DVR250 - to get a closer shot, but with a higher level of optical quality?


----------



## Markw (Dec 16, 2010)

basquesteve said:


> I have to get very close to the subject often less than two inches as the camera has only 6 mega pixels.


 
Does that generally look something like this:








Mark


----------



## Allen (Dec 17, 2010)

basquesteve said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm what was your setup for these shots? You appear to be getting a good level of magnification as shown in the last two shots; but something strange is happening with the second - almost as if its taken with different gear or through a hazy window/pane of glass.
> ...



I actually like the Maurice Binder vignette you get from the eyepiece.


----------



## Asad (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey ... I thought i'd share some of my first attempts as well. Using my custom made setup. 






Syrphidae - Flower Fly by sk3l, on Flickr





Flower Fly by sk3l, on Flickr




Fate hangs in the air by sk3l, on Flickr




The lady of the bugs by sk3l, on Flickr

Read more about the technique on my blog Asad Anwar Photography: Magnifi-Xtreme  A cheap homemade macro lens


----------



## basquesteve (Dec 17, 2010)

Overread said:


> Ahh an interesting approach to getting a higher magnification. Out of interest have you considered something like a Raynox close up lens/diopter - eg the DVR250 - to get a closer shot, but with a higher level of optical quality?


 
Thank you for that information I will certainly consider them I have just received a reconditioned Olympus 800uz with 14 megapixels hot off USA  E-bay hopefully better pictures in the Spring

Regards
Steve


----------

